# 1st Annual Operagasm Awards



## Grosse Fugue (Mar 3, 2010)

Any disagreements with the winners?Be sure to read the description under best pants role.

http://operagasm.com/2011/11/welcome-to-the-first-annual-operagasm-awards/


----------



## Festat (Oct 25, 2011)

Hahaha, best conductor hair couldn't be better.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Who are all these people? How come I've never seen any of you before? Where am I anyway?


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

I have a serious problem with most unfortunate wig. That Boris Godunov one was almost flattering compared with this:










What, nymphs have to be blonde? Danielle de Niese can't wear her own lovely hair?


----------



## CountessAdele (Aug 25, 2011)

Haha I love the picture and caption for best pants role!!!! HAHA Seriously It cracks me up!


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

CountessAdele said:


> Haha I love the picture and caption for best pants role!!!! HAHA Seriously It cracks me up!


 . . . . . . . .


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

I get terrible girl crushes on women in boots in opera - Sarah Connolly in Giulio Cesare, Mary Ellen Nesi in Ercole sul termondonte, and yes, Joyce in Comte Ory.

Hhmmmm, maybe I should have put this in the Opera Confessions thread.


----------



## AmericanGesamtkunstwerk (May 9, 2011)

A little surprised there wasn't a "most genuine bromance" category. Simon Keenlyside and _(excuse me, i do not know the name of the tenor)_ in the recent Met Don Carlo comes to mind instantly.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

mamascarlatti said:


> I get terrible girl crushes on women in boots in opera - Sarah Connolly in Giulio Cesare, Mary Ellen Nesi in Ercole sul termondonte, and yes, Joyce in Comte Ory.
> 
> Hhmmmm, maybe I should have put this in the Opera Confessions thread.


It's OK, Nat. I get just the same kind of girl crushes on those characters.

And I'm not even a girl.


----------

